# the Rise of the Mangled Moose



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

Okay, boys and girls, its that time again... the new theme of the mangled moose is a nightclub.

Long ago, a Brewmaster by the name of Bugman created a bar... it was known as "The Mangled Moose"! with a warp portal, the bar could obtain ANY drink, even ones that hadn't been invented yet. the Bar allowed no weapons of any kind, and the bouncers are invincible. barfights are allowed, and even encouraged. the Moose has laser beams in the eyes to destroy any weapons not already in the Bar. the Bartender, Khorneflake, and his new pet, Jeff the Tyranid, open the doors at midnight on the 30th of December.


Khorneflake stood behind the bar, polishing his new, glow in the dark, pimp-tastic, Hellpistol. he nodded to the bouncers, who opened the Doors...


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Flerden walked in and noticed his Chaos Power armour disapeared. He walked to the bartender.
''Give me some coffee, it's to early to start drinking any thing strong.''
He then took a table with his coffee and started to drink.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

A badly beaten body flies through the window in a shower splinters and wood. It crashes through the nearest table and rolls to a stop by the bar. "Let that be a lesson to you!" Jezzie Jezlad yells out the window and orders a pint of Guinness.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Stillie picks himself up from the bar orders a three ton barrel of Coke cherry and then right hooks Jezzie.


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

as khorneflake hands out the Glo-sticks, he says "be careful with these, theyre Toxic when broken open."


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

Fumbler tackles Stillie, picks him up, and throws him at wall. then he says "that was good fun!"


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

(Im seem to be breaking the room with my face alot :shok: )
Stillie stood up and grabbed Fumbler by the back of the head and smashed it into a table before picking him up by the throat and landing two punches to the gut and a third which sent Fumbler out the window to the face.
Dusting himself off he said "Wheres that coke"


----------



## Dr. Boggle (Nov 16, 2009)

Bogglen walked into the night club to see a body flying across the bar "I should come back later, ahh feth it" he thought. He walked over to the bar to see a half unconsious man heaped on the floor, "That pint of guinness is probably yours Bogglen commented carefully picking up the glass and stepping on and over the heaped body, "Whoops, he,he,he. Oooh look an empty table."


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

(Is the half unconcius guy Jezzie?)
Stillie picks up the Coke and downs it in one then spins and smashes the glass into Bogglens face.


----------



## Dr. Boggle (Nov 16, 2009)

(yes the half unconcius guys is jezzie, Good punch)

Blood dripping down his face, "Ouch" Bogglen growled, he down Jezzi's guinness, turned around and simply said, "lets make this intersting". He pulled out a knife but befor he could make a slash the mooses lazer beem melted the knife onto Bogglens hand. He pummeled Stillie in side of the head right on the temple with the melted metal now hardened to his hand.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

(Thanks, nice knife))

Stillie rolled away from the punch, it still hurt though and he spun picked up Jezzie and flung him into Bogglen before grabbing his hand and shattering the metal against the floor.
He then grabbed one of flakeys glowsticks rammed it into Bogglens mouth and broke it in two, turning he grabbed a passing red man and was about to throw him at Bogglen when he was lifted from the floor by an unknown meens untill he looked at who he had picked up...
Magnus the Red: Why you little....KA...ME...HA....Me....
Stillie: Oh shi.....
Stillie is flung into Bogglen, Jezzie and Fumbler and they all went through the wall on the far side of the Moose.


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

(Turns on the invincible Subs which are playing crazy Rave music) "This is a Nightclub, isnt it?"


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Stillie (Who is outside remember so no moose lasers) pulls out a pistol and shoots the speakers.


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

fumbler walks inside, picks up a bar stool and throws it out the window at stillie, and then leaps over the bar, pulls out a bottle of scotch, takes a swig, and gets promptly wasted.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Stillie caught the stool and yelled "OI FUMBLER" a then throwing it into his face.


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

Fumbler catches the bar stool, sets it down, laughs and high fives stillie


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

(Long arms since im still outside)
Stillie whispered Fumbler "What do you say we boggle Bogglen?"


----------



## Dr. Boggle (Nov 16, 2009)

Bogglen picks himself up off of the floor, walks inside, takes one of the lasor mooses off of the wall runs outside (being chased by invincible bouncers) a lasor shoots off and melts the las pistol. Bogglen then procedes in whacking stillie in the back of the head with the moose


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

(It was a bolt pistol)
Stillie caught the moose and swung it back around to smack Bogglen in the face.


----------



## Dr. Boggle (Nov 16, 2009)

Knocked back Bogglen flew into one of the bouncers, dazed he looked at the bouncer and said, "Happy New Year! I'm guessing you want me to leave." The bouncer replied with a nod. "S**t!" Bogglen shouted as a huge fist came his way, he ducked just in time for it to hit Stillie clean in the nose. "Told!" Bogglen shouted as he ran across the bar to avoid being seen by the bouncer that had his fist firmly planted in stillie's face.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Stille collapsed on the floor with two of his teeth falling out "ouch, Ill get you for that Bogglen, Look everyone Bogglen has a BBBEEEEEEEEERRRRR" Stillie yelled before taking cover behind the bar.
Leman Russ lord of Beer: BBBEEEEEERRR!!!!! (Grabs Bogglen and rips him in half when he finds no beer)


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

OOC/:/
guys, leave weapons out of this. a magic ward removed any weapons on you when you came in. also, i specifically mentioned the speakers were invulnerable.

"Ah damnit, this place is getting trashed way too slowly! we need more people!"


----------



## Dr. Boggle (Nov 16, 2009)

Bogglen growled with pain as his body ripped in two with fountian of blood and gore. He pulled the lower half of his body up and it reattached to the upper half of his body. He could do this because he was a plague marine with feel no pain. "Meh, take that smurfs!":biggrin: he promply walked up to the bar and asked for a bottle of vodka, he was going to celebrate new year properly.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Stillie looked at Bogglen and screamed "Oh GOD-DAMN IT!!!!!"
"Lets just call it a draw, now, buy me a drink"


----------



## Dr. Boggle (Nov 16, 2009)

"A truce it is, now have you got some money i can borrow? I'm broke"


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Stillie looked down at Bogglens legs and said "I see your broke but what does that have to do with money!"
He then turned to Flakey, "I could invite some friends"


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Flerden just sighed at the two fighters.
''Could I have a couple of beers please?'' Flerden asked the barkeep, then he threw two of them at Stillie and Bogglen.
''Have some beer and shut up.'' He yelled at them.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Stillie looked at Bogglen and then they both shoulder charged Flerden through a wall.


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

Fumbler sighed, grabbed a table, put it on another table, grabbed 8 bar stools and make a random looking massive seat, he then grabbed a bottle of whiskey and a cup, climbed to the top and got even more wasted, after he then grabbed onto the fan and pushed the seat/throne/chair/thing over and hung onto the fan and turned it on for eighty three seconds until it was turned on to powerful and he was flung through a window shouting "weeeeeeeeeeee"


----------

